# Where were you born?



## Claire (Dec 2, 2006)

OK, I'm procrastinating.  I'm trying to write a column for the local paper, and I got side-tracked.  I, personally, have jumped through many hoops because of my birthplace.  For my entire professional life, I had to have security passes (post 9-11 these are common, but I've always lived with them).  When I'd go to get a new one, I'd get, "What state?"  None.  "OK, what country?"  USA.  OK, what state?  No state; Washington, D.C.   Honest-to-the being, this was at the Pentagon.  When I would say "Bolling Air Force Base, Washington, D.C.!!!!!" the response I'd get is that there is not a hospital there.  I'd reply that I wasn't born yesterday, and there was one in 1955.  I still occaisionally run into beaurocracy because I was born in the United States, but not in a state. I have a sister born in Germany and one in France.  There are so many people from all over on this site.  Where were you born?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2006)

claire, as much as i am quite proud of my place of birth, and it would be an interesting thing to find out about everyone, posting personal info that is often used on credit and other legal applications is not a good idea, imo.


----------



## philso (Dec 2, 2006)

well claire, of course i have no _personal _recollection, but by all accounts, _i too_ was born in a hospital. so i guess that makes two of us.! and not only that, but staggering as the odds may seem, again _i too_ was born in '55. hoodathunkit? 

by the way, being the kind of guy i am, i went ahead and got myself born and raised in rhode island, and by that i mean _rhode island_, *not* providence plantations.


----------



## middie (Dec 2, 2006)

Right here in Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## Constance (Dec 2, 2006)

I was born in Des Moines, Iowa.


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a similar problem when people ask where I'm "from".  Uh, do you mean where was I born or where do I live now?  This is what happens when you're a military brat.   I was born in Oceanside, CA (Camp Pendleton Naval Hospital).  I live in Tennessee.  I'm not _from_ anywhere!

Fraidy


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 2, 2006)

I was born in North York, which is a division of Toronto, in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Robt (Dec 2, 2006)

I was born in Albuquerque in '47; I'll have to call Mom and ask where I came from.  Can't say I remember much about it.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 2, 2006)

I was born about 3 mile from where I live now, my father was born about 300 yards away and my Grandfather was born less than 100 yards away.
I`ve been around the world and now I`m finaly back home again 

Tipton UK.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, duh, I'm FROM my father and mother.  Isn't that usually where we're all from?  As for where was I born, Omaha, Nebraska.  But, like philso, I have no recollection of the event.  Not part of a military family, but lived in a lot of places.  Looks like Kentucky is going to be "home" for the rest of my life.  Love it here and have accumulated too much "stuff" to even entertain the thought of moving again.  Packing up and moving 30 years' worth of it last time did me in.  Learned my lesson.  Accumulate stuff, just don't move.


----------



## Claire (Dec 2, 2006)

FraidKnot, I have a big "where are you from" problem!  I always have answered the place I live (I'm from Illinois right now).  Anything more gets WAY too complicated.  A lot of people insist that I must have some place I consider "home", no matter where I am.  Roll of eyes.  I'm thinking of making an old fashioned sampler that says something on the order of home is where I hang my hat.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 2, 2006)

Born and raised in Bermuda. Paget, Bermuda. Though I live stateside, I still never feel quite as at home as when I am on the island.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 2, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I still never feel quite as at home as when I am on the island.



I Sooo agree with you there! England`s mine


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 2, 2006)

Born in the Mojave desert and delivered by my adoptive parents best friend.


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 2, 2006)

Claire I was born in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## lulu (Dec 2, 2006)

DH and I are both among those who struggle with the "where are you from" question....both "mongrels" and both born with a suitcase to follow our families with.  This year our family Christmas cards went to every continent bar one, lol.  But we were both born in England, and when I came "home" as a kid to go to school in the south o England, I knew it was HOME. Our family "estate" was sold years and years before I was born, but cmpletely by chance about five years ago I was visiting friends and I mentioned I just loved the landscape and thought it was beautiful, where upon the man of the house pointed at the hedgeline and said,"this would feel like home, your family home has always been about two miles in that direction!"  There must have been some kind of genetic pull!

 Dh was less sure.  For him it has always been either England or Italy.  After a few years not living in Italy moving back has been interesting.  He says now England is home, but he will always feel culturally Florentine.

Edited to add, by strange coincidence in our families plans both DH and I were born in England, to answer the original question, lol


----------



## babyhuggies (Dec 2, 2006)

I was born in Vancouver,BC Canada...in a hospital also of course


----------



## wasabi (Dec 2, 2006)

Born and raised in Honolulu, Hawaii.


----------



## Dove (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm a california transplant from colorado.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Dec 2, 2006)

I was born in a hospital too, next door to the local zoo. I've got better and pretending I don't mind when everyone else in the family laughs at me about it. Anyway, interesting entry for Tipton in the UK in Wikipedia, YT2095. Amazing how much trivia gets in. I've just had a look at the entry for the last place I lived in the UK, Macclesfield, according to The Times newspaper the least cultured place in Britain. Oh well.


----------



## amber (Dec 2, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> OK, I'm procrastinating.  I'm trying to write a column for the local paper, and I got side-tracked.  I, personally, have jumped through many hoops because of my birthplace.  For my entire professional life, I had to have security passes (post 9-11 these are common, but I've always lived with them).  When I'd go to get a new one, I'd get, "What state?"  None.  "OK, what country?"  USA.  OK, what state?  No state; Washington, D.C.   Honest-to-the being, this was at the Pentagon.  When I would say "Bolling Air Force Base, Washington, D.C.!!!!!" the response I'd get is that there is not a hospital there.  I'd reply that I wasn't born yesterday, and there was one in 1955.  I still occaisionally run into beaurocracy because I was born in the United States, but not in a state. I have a sister born in Germany and one in France.  There are so many people from all over on this site.  Where were you born?



I must be missing something Claire.  You were born in the U.S. , so that means you were born in a state, whether it be a military base or whatever. Also, not every person is born in a hospital either, so I guess I dont understand why you had/have such a hassle with security.


----------



## mackeeg (Dec 2, 2006)

Worthington,MN


----------



## BigDog (Dec 2, 2006)

Where am I from? Well, I trust being adults we all know how that works, and isn't appropriate discussion for the forum.    

I was born in Framingham, Massachusetts. I transplanted to Minnesota for school in 1994, and pretty much have been here since, barring a somewhat extended departure or two.

Here's a chain to follow for DW and I:

I was born in MA, DW in Virginia, MN. I lived in MA all of my childhood. DW grew up in a WSW 'burb of Chicago. We met in CO. While I was in college, my folks moved to a WNW burb of Chicago, and the summer of 1996 I lived there (DW was not pleased with me at that point and wouldn't give me the time of day). I then moved back to MN (not for school). DW's father decided to retire to MN and since DW still lived at home, she came with. By then we had re-established civil relations, and the rest is, well, you can figure it out!

That's just one part of the amazing chain of events in DW and I getting married!


----------



## amber (Dec 2, 2006)

Boy I need to learn to lighten up a bit   I get too serious and literal 

Anyway, I was born in the smallest state in the U.S.  .......Rhode Island.  I've always lived on the east coast, with one exception, when I lived in Texas as a young girl.


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 2, 2006)

_I was born in Ottumwa Iowa  and moved to Pageland to Marry my Beautiful Wife Barbara !     _


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 2, 2006)

amber, the US has many territories that are not states.  DC is not a state.  When I was born, Alaska was not yet a state.  yup another '55 kid here!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 2, 2006)

I was born at Sharp Memorial Hospital in San Diego, California.  I have it on good authority (my mom, who should know!) that the San Diego Chargers were indirectly responsible for my birthday being November 6th.  Yep, it's true.  How you ask?  Simple.  My mom's doctor was also the Chargers' team doctor.  The Chargers were going on the road and the doctor wanted to go with them, so the day after her due date he induced labor.   



			
				Robo410 said:
			
		

> amber, the US has many territories that are not states. DC is not a state. When I was born, Alaska was not yet a state. yup another '55 kid here!


It's funny--When I was born (1957) there were only 48 states.  When my sister was born there were 49 states.  She was born April 30, 1959, right between Alaska and Hawaii.

 Barbara


----------



## Claire (Dec 3, 2006)

It CAN be a small world, though.  When we first bought our trailer and were embarking on our three years on the road, the first place we hit was Savannah, Georgia.  There a man came to assist us in setting up for the first time.  We invited him in for a drink.  We assumed by his accent that he was a cracker (NOT, by the way, a derogatory term, referring to the early cattlemen in Florida, cracker refers to the crack a whip makes when rounding up livestock).  So we asked.  He laughed and said he was born in Dom Pere sur Blevy (I probably have that misspelled) -- He was born in the same hospital my sister was born in, outside of Paris, at about the same time!  Quelle coincidence!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm a Bay Area brat by birth, but spent considerable formative years in the Midwest in the burbs of Chicago. 

After that I became a bit of a gypsy and am now an established respectable matron in the Old Dominion.  

Still feel like an interloper and wound't mind moving back to Sweet Home Chicago, except for the crappy commutes.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Dallas, Texas. Haven't gone very far.


----------



## Reanie525i (Dec 6, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> I have a similar problem when people ask where I'm "from". Uh, do you mean where was I born or where do I live now? This is what happens when you're a military brat.  I was born in Oceanside, CA (Camp Pendleton Naval Hospital). I live in Tennessee. I'm not _from_ anywhere!
> 
> Fraidy


    I had to smile when I read this - I am also an Army brat - Was born in Buffalo New York - Then went to Hawaii when I was 2 months old - Then to various places - Went to 13 schools before I graduated - The longest time I ever lived in one place was 4 years - Still have the travel bug and have moved at least 50 times in my 45 years !!!!


----------



## Loprraine (Dec 7, 2006)

I was born in Mopntreal, Quebec.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 7, 2006)

FraidKnot said:
			
		

> ...I'm not _from_ anywhere!


 I've been a few places that it's good to be _from_!

Also, a few places have demanded I be _from_!


----------



## cnkymnky (Dec 9, 2006)

born  in Greenville, Kentucky....raised in Missouri....lived most of adult life in Indiana have now finally found my "home" in Salem, Oregon


----------



## miniman (Dec 9, 2006)

I was born in Bulawayo, Rhodesia and spent the next years trailing behind my dad who worked for Rhodesia Railways as he changed jobs every few years and we moved with him.

Moved to England in 1980 and have stayed here since.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 9, 2006)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> I was born in Mopntreal, Quebec.



Is mopntreal a new city there?
How's the poutine there? 
:P


----------



## Lynan (Dec 9, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> Is mopntreal a new city there?
> How's the poutine there?
> :P


 
Mopntreal sure is a city there, and Loprraine is one of the fipnest ciptizens you could meet! 
Capnada could do with mopre like her.

Tprust me OK??

Go Loppy...lol


----------



## Claire (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes, there are many people who are US citizens who aren't born in states.  Believe it or not, the US has territories.  Please correct me if my information is old (I haven't had to use some of these little gray cells for awhile), but in addition to DC not being a state, we have Guam, part of Samoa, Puerto Rico, and part of the Virgin Islands.  Yes, all Americans!  

Yes, I definitely differentiate between where I was born, and where I'm from.  Like all the military brats and others who were born to the footloose, I'm from where I choose to be from.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 9, 2006)

Claire said:
			
		

> Yes, I definitely differentiate between where I was born, and where I'm from. Like all the military brats and others who were born to the footloose, I'm from where I choose to be from.


I think a lot of us do that.  Even though I was born in San Diego and lived there until I was almost 15 (with a 1 1/2 year move to Missouri when I was 8-10), I consider Vista (in North San Diego County) to be my hometown.  It is where my daughter and grandkids, my dad, my sister, and my nephew live, and it is where I raised my daughter.  It is home.

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 9, 2006)

I was born in Hildesheim, wich is a small town about 15miles south of Hannover.
My home is where my parents live, where I grew up, a village 8miles west of Hildesheim and 10miles south-west of the part of Hannover we live now.


----------



## berrytarts (Dec 10, 2006)

Chicago, Illinois


----------

